# My Little Speedster



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

After watching King of the Mountain I ended building a one to one scale kit car (my ultimate model) So I took one of Revells Speedster and added flares and wheels not like the movie but their wide meats anyway. I have the kit 4 banger but I will put in a 914/6 with headers that will beef it up if it was real.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Great! Looks like Harry Hamlin's Porsche.
Now you need Dennis Hoppers Corvette!


----------



## lPam (Mar 16, 2012)

CJTORINO said:


> Great! Looks like Harry Hamlin's Porsche.
> Now you need Dennis Hoppers Corvette!


Support your saying - Porsche for me is the symbol of luxury and quality 

__________
 photo editor


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

CJTORINO said:


> Great! Looks like Harry Hamlin's Porsche.
> Now you need Dennis Hoppers Corvette!


The only Vette I did is four wheel drive I will start another tread


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

